# Matrix to hold open tryouts



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Montreal, Canada. The ABA Montreal Matrix professional basketball team have announced that they will be holding open tryouts on September 16th and 17th at Rosemont College. The times of the tryouts will be from 10am-12n and 130pm-530pm on both days. Players will have an opportunity to be part of the team for the 2006-2007 season. Rosemont College is located at 6400 16th Avenue at the corner of Beaubien Street in Rosemont.

The registration fee is CAN $100 and must be paid by cash, certified check or money order before September 12th. All applicants must be 18 years or older to be eligible to particiapte and should bring their own basketball gear. An athletic trainer will be available. All players will receive either a Matrix t-shirt or reversible jersey.

For more information, please contact Tito Destin, Matrix GM by email at [email protected] or via fax at 514 872 7671 or visit www.abalive.com.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Quebec City signs first players*

Quebec City, Canada. The ABA Quebec City professional basketball team today announced the signing of their first players for the upcoming season. "We have an excellent mix of players - Canadian, US, Cameroun and Nigerian - so far - strong at every position. We will be competitive," stated Head Coach Pascal Jobin. They are:

Charlies Fortier, 6'4 from Laval University, CIAU, Canadian

Dominic Soucy, 6'3 from Laval University, CIAU, Canadian

Jonas Pierre, 6'10 from Lincoln University, NCAA II, Canadian

Floyd Bayiha, 6'1 from Milwaukee School of Engineering, NCAA III, Cameroun

Jamal Ward, 6'6 from University of Tennessee-Chattanooga, NCAA I, US

Louis-Patrick Levros, 6'6 from Rhode Island CC, NJCAA, Canadian

Muhammed Lasege, 6'11 from University of Louisville, NCAA I, Nigerian

"We hope to complete our roster shortly," added Jobin, "And then our practices will begin as we mold a strong team." For more information, email pjobin!quebecbasket.com or visit www.quebecbasket.com or www.abalive.com.


----------

